# Gun Or Sportsman clubs?



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking for a gun club or sportsman club to join that has good benches, preferably covered, and a minimum of a 200 yd rifle range.

Anywhere in central Ohio would be best, but don't mind farther away for the right place.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

There is one around Circleville, I am not sure of the name, but can find out. Maybe someone on here knows what it is called.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

The one outside of Circleville is located out on 22 east, just past Bible college and before Hargus Lake. I'll be out that way later on and will get ya a phone number for it.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

here's the name,address and number.
pickaway county sportsmen inc.
8100 u.s. route 22 east 
circleville 
740-477-3670


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jeff ya from around here?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to shoot a bunch of achery tournaments there years ago. That club was in the OBA District 1 round robin rotation.

I didn't know they had a riflle range out to 200 yds.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

chessie,i grew up in circleville.now i live between circleville and chillicothe.
lundy,i've never been a member there so i'm not sure of what facilities they have(as far as range distance).i do most of my shooting behind my house since it's a safe place and the land owner has basically given me life long permission for hunting.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm just outside of Circleville and went to school at Amanda, my mom still ives in Stoutsville. My wife went to Logan Elm and Circleville so we have pretty much been around here forever. I have a farm outside of Chillicothe down in Bourneville. Will have to hook up sometime and fish, been trying to hook up with Twister. He lives around town also, if you hunt let me know and I'll take ya out and put you on some critters.


----------

